# PC für Skyrim



## willskyrimzocken (1. November 2012)

*PC für Skyrim*

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich hab vor mir einen neuen PC zusammen zu stellen. Die Hauptsache dabei ist das Skyrim auf very High mit Sharpshooter ENB Mod flüssig läuft. Leidder ist mein Budget etwas begrenzt. Dazu hab ich mir bei Hardwareversand ein paar Teile rausgesucht: 
Mainboard: ASRock 970DE3/U3S3
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 945
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Alpine 64 Plus Sockel 754/939/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+
RAM: 8GB G.Skill RipJaws-X PC3-10667U CL9

Grafikkarte hab ich noch nicht. Villeicht könnte mir jemand einen Empfehlen, die vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ganz in Ordnung ist und mit der ich Skyrim so zocken kann wie oben beschrieben. Aber ma abgesehn davon: Kann man von den Artikel da oben was erwarten oder nich?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Ob man den AC Kühler nimmt oder gleich beim Boxed bleibt ist gehupft wie gesprungen. Beim RAM keine Modelle mit Hahnenkamm, das kann sich bei einem Towerkühler mal übel rächen. Was steht denn im Geldspeicher zur Verfügung?


----------



## willskyrimzocken (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

naja so 200-300€.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Dann würde ich nicht auf das antike zurückgreifen sondern gleich den Schnitt machen und den Intel nehmen. Man könnte aus preislicher Sicht auch erstmal auf den Kühler verzichten und beim RAM noch 3 - 4 Taler sparen. Dann wären es ca 266 Taler


----------



## mr.4EvEr (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dann würde ich nicht auf das antike zurückgreifen sondern gleich den Schnitt machen und den Intel nehmen. Man könnte aus preislicher Sicht auch erstmal auf den Kühler verzichten und beim RAM noch 3 - 4 Taler sparen. Dann wären es ca 266 Taler



Ich wäre auch für Intel. Aber er braucht ja auch noch ne Grafikkarte...wird richtig knapp. Ne HD 7770Ghz wäre dann zu teuer. Und zur GTS450 würde ich nicht mehr greifen.


----------



## Softy (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*



willskyrimzocken schrieb:


> naja so 200-300€.



Für den ganzen Rechner? Das wird nichts.

Bitte mal ausfüllen:



soth schrieb:


> 1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
> 
> 2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen  Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle usw?
> (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage,  Betriebssystem,...)
> ...


----------



## facehugger (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Für einen halbwegs ordentlichen Knecht müsstest du schon dein Budget etwas erhöhen...

Gruß


----------



## willskyrimzocken (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

1.) Preisrahmen: 200-300€ wobeis mir lieber wäre bei 200 zu bleiben
2.)Ja gibts alles
3.) Ja gibts alles
4.) Eigenbau
5.) Monitor is vorhanden. Gaube 1366x1068
6.)Skyrim, Blender (3D-Animationprogramm das is aber nich so wichtig ich brauch den eher fürs zocken)
7.) Nö musser nich
8.) eigentlich nicht


----------



## mr.4EvEr (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*



Softy schrieb:


> Für den ganzen Rechner? Das wird nichts.



Naja so wie sich das anhört, braucht er nur Leistungskomponenten.
Wenn er aber nen kompletten Rechner braucht, dann sind 500€ die Untergrenze u. 600€ nicht schlecht.
Wenn er nur die Leistungskomponenten braucht, dann wärn 400€ nicht schlecht. Dann gibts nen I5+Board+Ram+HD 7850


----------



## Softy (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Minimal würde ich es so machen:

CPU: Intel Core i3-3220, 2x 3.30GHz, boxed  
 Board: ASRock B75 Pro3-M, B75 
 RAM: Produktvergleich 2x4GB CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600)  
 Graka: XFX Radeon HD 7850 860M Core Edition, 1GB GDDR5

Welches Netzteil hast Du im Moment?


----------



## facehugger (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Gut, für die geringe Auflösung des TE`s würde auch eine 7770 sehr gut ausreichen:


XFX Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition 1000M Double Dissipation Edition, 1GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, Mini DisplayPort (FX-777A-ZDF4) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## willskyrimzocken (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Ja äh Netzteil brauch ich natürlich auch noch. Aber erstmal: Das was ihr hier vorschlagt is mir echt zu teuer. gehts nicht auch mit AMD-Prozessor?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. November 2012)

Ein NT kostet wieder 40-50 Euro.

Welche Hardware ist denn vorhanden ???


----------



## willskyrimzocken (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Hardware: Festplatte, Laufwerk


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. November 2012)

Was hast du denn bisher für ein System ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*



> 2.)Ja gibts alles
> 3.) Ja gibts alles


Bahnhof, Gleis 13, Kofferklau??
Das wäre mal ein günstiger AMD Unterbau und dazu zb eine HD 7770.
Wenn da jetzt noch Netzteil, Gehäuse usw dazu kommt wird es nix. Wenn für ca 200 - 300 Taler quasi ein Komplettrechner her muss dann bleibt nur die Bucht übrig mit 2. Hand


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. November 2012)

+ Cougar A400 oder A450


----------



## willskyrimzocken (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

@ich888 Windows 7 Ultimate

@Dr Bakterius Das is schon besser. Und daruaf kann man dann Skyrim auf voller Grafik spielen und mit Grafik-Mod?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. November 2012)

Welchen PC hast du denn bisher, das meinte ich ?


----------



## willskyrimzocken (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

achso eimal n Notebook mit Win 7 Homepremium 32Bit 2GB RAM, 2GHz, ATI Mobility Radeon 4270 und einmal Win 7 Ultimate Dual Core 3Ghz, 2GB RAM, aber den hab ich nur mal so zusammengetüftelt. funktioniert nicht wirklich


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Zocken bestimmt aber der Grafik - Mod sagt mir nix, da ich es selbst nicht habe.
Dann poste mal die Zusammenstellung deines Core Duo, dann sieht man was zu gebrauchen ist bzw man bekommt das Teil für wenig Geld zum laufen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. November 2012)

willskyrimzocken schrieb:
			
		

> achso eimal n Notebook mit Win 7 Homepremium 32Bit 2GB RAM, 2GHz, ATI Mobility Radeon 4270 und einmal Win 7 Ultimate Dual Core 3Ghz, 2GB RAM, aber den hab ich nur mal so zusammengetüftelt. funktioniert nicht wirklich



Welchen Prozessor und welches Mainboard ?
Vllt. kann man einfach aufs Mainboard einen neuen Prozessor drauf Schnallen ?


----------



## facehugger (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Wer Leistung will, muss auch einen bestimmten Preis zahlen. Das ist nun einmal so im Leben Du kannst hier für 300 Taler keine fette Gaming-Maschine erwarten... Ich würde Softys Konfig nehmen, samt der 7770 Ein empfehlenswertes NT kostet noch einmal 45 Taler extra:


Cougar A400 400W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## willskyrimzocken (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

@ich888 ne das Mainboard is uralt

@Dr Bakterius ne ich will ja n Quad Core Prozessor

also die teile die ich am anfang gepostet hab is das über haupt sinnvoll die zu kaufen? Also ob man damit zocken kann?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Wie wäre es dann mit einem AMD FM2 Sys mit Athlon X4 (net´ am Never hauen Spezis )?
AMD Grundsys neu + günstig - 186€

- Greetz -


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Bis auf den Kühler und RAM durchaus, ist ja quasi dem ähnlich was ich schon gepostet hatte.
Wenn man deine Leiche ans laufen bekäme könnte man dort ja auch eine andere CPU verbauen. Wieder richtig schwierige Kost


----------



## facehugger (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Der i3-3220 ist sehr fix, obwohl er nur ein Dualcore ist:


Test: Trinity vs. Ivy Bridge im CPU-Test (Seite 8) - ComputerBase
kein AMD-Quad/Six/Octacore kommt im Durchschnitt bei seiner Spieleleistung mit! Zudem ist er sehr effizient und bietet Intels HT (das simulieren zweier zusätzlicher virtueller Kerne)

Gruß


----------



## soth (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Zocken kann man damit, sinnvoll ist es aber nicht. Der Ivy-Dual Core ist schneller und sparsamer, als der x4 945...


----------



## facehugger (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*



soth schrieb:


> Zocken kann man damit, sinnvoll ist es aber nicht. Der Ivy-Dual Core ist schneller und sparsamer, als der x4 945...


Genau, deswegen Intel

Gruß


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Ihr habt ja recht; - hab´halt diese Alternative orientiert an Docs "P2 X4 945er-Sys" gepostet, da der TE einen 4-Kerner zu wollen äusserte. - Greetz -


----------



## willskyrimzocken (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Die Intel dinger sind mir alle zu teuer. Ich glaub ich bleib bei dem hier: Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich 
Für ein Prozessor und ein Mainboard Korrekt oder nicht?


----------



## facehugger (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*



willskyrimzocken schrieb:


> Die Intel dinger sind mir alle zu teuer. Ich glaub ich bleib bei dem hier: Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
> Für ein Prozessor und ein Mainboard Korrekt oder nicht?


Die knapp 25€ Aufpreis zum Intel würde ich zahlen, aber es ist ja dein Knecht Bei der Graka bleibe ich bei meiner Empfehlung (XFX 7770 Double Dissipation)... dazu das Cougar A 400W.

Gruß


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

@willskyrim... - Ja, - wenn ich die Frage richtig verstehe. - Der Doc meinte was "... mit dem Kühler" - hast du ein Gehäuse, wo ein Towerkühler mit 120mm-Lüfter nicht ´reinpasst?


----------



## willskyrimzocken (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

@facehugger ja aber wenn ich mir nen Intelprozessor kauf, dann muss ich mir auch n anderes mainboard kaufen. Hast du da nochwas?

@NeverSeenBytes neues gehäuse kauf ich mir auch aber das is nich das wichtigste für mich


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

willskyrim.. - ich will dir kein neues Case ans Ohr tackern, - es geht jetzt auch darum, ob so einer von d. Höhe her bei dir ins Case passt.


----------



## facehugger (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*



willskyrimzocken schrieb:


> @facehugger ja aber wenn ich mir nen Intelprozessor kauf, dann muss ich mir auch n anderes mainboard kaufen. Hast du da nochwas?


Ja, habe ich. Dieses hier:


ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
günstig und ausreichend

Gruß


----------



## mr.4EvEr (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*



willskyrimzocken schrieb:


> @facehugger ja aber wenn ich mir nen Intelprozessor kauf, dann muss ich mir auch n anderes mainboard kaufen. Hast du da nochwas?



Und was ist daran so schlim? Es gibt inzwischen gute Intelboards ab 50€...also von dem her


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. November 2012)

facehugger schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, habe ich. Dieses hier:
> 
> 
> [*]ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...



Würde eher das Pro3 - M spart noch paar Euros


----------



## willskyrimzocken (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

jup okay und zu welchem Intel prozessor würdet ihr mir raten?

@NeverSeenBytes ja ich weiß darauf achte ich auch


----------



## facehugger (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*



ich888 schrieb:


> Würde eher das Pro3 - M spart noch paar Euros


Hast ja recht, kleines Entlein Bittesehr:


ASRock B75 Pro3-M, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
*@TE:* beim Prozzi zum wiederholten Mal zum i3-3220:

Intel Core i3-3220, 2x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80637I33220) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

der ist Klasse und für Leute die vernünftig zocken wollen und kleinem Budget wie dich genau die richtige Wahl

Gruß


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. November 2012)

willskyrimzocken schrieb:
			
		

> jup okay und zu welchem Intel prozessor würdet ihr mir raten?
> 
> @NeverSeenBytes ja ich weiß darauf achte ich auch



i3 3220 + AsRock B75 Pro3 - M


----------



## willskyrimzocken (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Okay der is zwar nur n zwei-kern aber er is ja schneller als der amd. Für den CPU-Kühler: was soll ich da nehmen?


----------



## facehugger (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*



willskyrimzocken schrieb:


> Okay der is zwar nur n zwei-kern aber er is ja schneller als der amd. Für den CPU-Kühler: was soll ich da nehmen?


Der Boxed ist recht leise und reicht gut aus. Sonst jenen:


EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
die kühlere CPU ist immer die bessere CPU

Gruß


----------



## willskyrimzocken (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Netzteil? Sollte nich zu Teuer sein macht auch nix wenns n bischen lauter is.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. November 2012)

Cougar A400


Günstiger geht's nicht.


----------



## Softy (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Da kannst Du ein Cougar A400 oder Rasurbo *Real*&Power 450 oder XFX Core Pro 550 nehmen.

Wie sieht die Zusammenstellung jetzt aus?


----------



## willskyrimzocken (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Is aber trozdem noch ziehmlich teuer. Ich mein ich hab schon billigere gesehn. Ich mein das Netzteil.

Zusammenstellung: 

Mainboard: ASRock B75 Pro3-M
Prozzi: Intel Core i3-3220 Box, LGA1155
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Sella - 92mm, AMD/Intel


----------



## facehugger (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Ich mach dir nochmal ne Konfig:


Mobo: ASRock B75 Pro3-M, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i3-3220, 2x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80637I33220) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder: G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C9D-8GAO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
NT: Cougar A400 400W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Graka: XFX Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition 1000M Double Dissipation Edition, 1GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, Mini DisplayPort (FX-777A-ZDF4) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
und du hast eine Menge Spaß in Skyrim Und alles was Spaß macht, kostet eben eine Kleinigkeit...

Gruß


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. November 2012)

Ja, aber Dann kannst du nach 1 Woche wieder alles neu kaufen weil das NT abgeraucht ist und alle andern Komponenten mit in den Tod gerissen hat


----------



## facehugger (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Am Netzteil spart man zudem nicht, da es meist die Komponente ist, welche am längsten im Knecht verbleibt...

Gruß


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

LC Trauer, Interdreck und Co sind zwar billiger aber taugen nicht in die Wurst. Geiz ist geil ist da die falsche Hausnummer


----------



## willskyrimzocken (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Hm, naja mal schauen. Also Mainboard, CPU, Kühler, RAM sind auf jeden fall drin aber bei den anderen weis ich noch ne.


----------



## facehugger (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*



willskyrimzocken schrieb:


> Hm, naja mal schauen. Also Mainboard, CPU, Kühler, RAM sind auf jeden fall drin aber bei den anderen weis ich noch ne.


Du kannst den Sella auch weglassen, der Boxed des i3 kühlt die kleene CPU ausreichend und ist dabei sogar recht ruhig Ein gutes NT ist bei einem Rechenknecht Pflicht und auf die 7770 würde ich ebenfalls nicht verzichten. Türlich kannst du schaun, ob du in der Bucht in Sachen Graka was gebrauchtes findest. Aber du weißt dann halt nie, welche Überraschung dich erwartet... Es kann gutgehn oder auch nicht!

Gruß


----------



## willskyrimzocken (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Danke. Wär erstmal alles geklärt. Danke.


----------



## Softy (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Am Netzteil solltest Du als letztes sparen, ist ja quasi das Herz des Rechners.


----------



## facehugger (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*



Softy schrieb:


> Am Netzteil solltest Du als letztes sparen, ist ja quasi das Herz des Rechners.


Jap und wenns an der Pumpe krankt, ist das ganze System gefährdet Und das will schließlich keiner, weder bei der geliebten Hardware noch im echten Leben

Gruß


----------



## willskyrimzocken (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Würde der Prozessor ausreichen um BF 3 auf Ultra oder high zu spielen?


----------



## facehugger (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Für ultra ist vor allem eine starke Graka notwendig, online sollte zudem auch der Prozzi in der "Oberliga" mitspielen. Der i3 samt der 7770 sollte für deine geringe Auflösung für hoch ausreichen

Gruß


----------



## mr.4EvEr (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*



facehugger schrieb:


> Für ultra ist vor allem eine starke Graka notwendig, online sollte zudem auch der Prozzi in der "Oberliga" mitspielen. Der i3 samt der 7770 sollte für deine geringe Auflösung für hoch ausreichen
> 
> Gruß


 
Genau. BF3 ist enorm Grafiklastig. Wohingegen z.B. Anno 2070 enorm CPU lastig ist(allerdings helfen da nur wenige Threads, da ist die reine Rechenpower gefragt). Ein starker Prozessor bringt dir in BF3 wie facehugger schon sagte nur online was. Am meisten ausschlaggebend ist jedoch die Grafikkarte.


----------



## willskyrimzocken (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

okay also wenn ich ne gudde Gra-Ka hab dann kann ich Battlefield offlime gut zocken. Wie is das mir online? WÜRDE er ausreichen? Dann vlleicht auf mittel?


----------



## facehugger (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Mittel könnte klappen, für etwas Spaß (und bessere Optik) würde ich dir jedoch eine 7850 empfehlen.

Gruß


----------



## willskyrimzocken (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Mit der läuft dan auch Skyrim ultra?


----------



## facehugger (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*



willskyrimzocken schrieb:


> Mit der läuft dan auch Skyrim ultra?


Jap:


Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 660 Ti (Anhang 6) - ComputerBase
und das in Full-HD. Diese Auflösung hast du ja nicht...

Gruß


----------



## willskyrimzocken (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Selbe Leistung. Weniger Geld?  Und wenn ich das recht verstanden hab spielt bei Skyrim die Gra-Ka ne höhere Rolle als der CPU?


----------



## Softy (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Skyrim ist grafik- und CPU-lastig. Hier eine Übersicht: Skyrim im Technik-Test mit Grafik-Mods: 22 Grafikkarten und 22 CPUs gequält


----------



## willskyrimzocken (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Hm, naja. Aber es würde funktionieren D
Obwohl: Bei den Systemanforderungen steht das es gut währe Quad-Core Intel oder AMD. Ist der intel i3-3220 damit vergleichbar?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Jep. Der i3 hat 4 threads, also 2 echte und 2 simulierte kerne


----------



## mr.4EvEr (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*



willskyrimzocken schrieb:


> Hm, naja. Aber es würde funktionieren D
> Obwohl: Bei den Systemanforderungen steht das es gut währe Quad-Core Intel oder AMD. Ist der intel i3-3220 damit vergleichbar?



ein I3+HD 7850 wird sich bei der Auflösung in manchen Games sogar langweilen. Ich habe letztes Jahr ne zeitlang mit nem 1280x1024 Monitor gezockt und BFBC 2 nur bei extremen Kantenglättungsmodi zum Ruckeln gebracht
(Sys: Phenom II X4 u. GTX 560)


----------



## willskyrimzocken (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

is ja krass. okay also was den prozessor angeht hab ich meine wahl getroffen


----------



## mr.4EvEr (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*



willskyrimzocken schrieb:


> is ja krass. okay also was den prozessor angeht hab ich meine wahl getroffen



Zur Grafikkarte: So wie ich das mitbekommen habe, konntest du dich noch nicht entscheiden.
Also: welches Gehäuse hast du noch daheim stehen? Wie wichtig ist dir die Kühlleistung/Lautstärke? Wie viel willst du jetzt noch für die GraKa ausgeben?


----------



## willskyrimzocken (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Also ja du hast das richtig mitbekommen: Ich hab mich noch nicht für ne Gra-Ka entschieden.
Gehäuse brauch ich noch (kann was billiges sein). Kühlleistung is mir wichtiger als Lautstärke.


----------



## Softy (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Diese kannst Du Dir mal anschauen:  3R System R480 schwarz oder Cooler Master Elite 431 Plus mit Sichtfenster oder Cooltek K3 Evolution USB 3.0 oder Xigmatek Asgard Pro


----------



## willskyrimzocken (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Das 3R System R480 schwarz hatte ich auch schon in Erwägung gezogen, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher weil das netzteil oben verbaut wird.


----------



## Softy (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

War früher so üblich, da hätte ich keine Bedenken. Für den Preis ist das Gehäuse schon OK (mit 2 brauchbaren Lüftern + Lüftersteuerung). Hier ein Review:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...st-3r-systems-r480-gehaeuse-fuer-ca-20-a.html


----------



## willskyrimzocken (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

okay, gehäuse hätten wir auch. Frage: kann man in dem gehäuse alle Netzteile verbauen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. November 2012)

Alle die AtX konform von der Größe sind


----------



## willskyrimzocken (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

okay Danke. Wieviel muss ich für ne Gra-Ka einplanen? Noch mal zum Info: Ich will wenns möglich ist, Skyrim mit diesem Mod spielen: Photorealistic Graphics in Skyrim with ENB - YouTube


----------



## mr.4EvEr (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Die absolute Preisleistungsbombe ist in der mittelklasse das hier: Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition 2048MB GDDR5 Single GPU Grafikkarte: Grafikkarte Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
Da erhältst du bei Mindfactory gratis 20% auf MOH Warfighter+Far Cry 3 kostenlos.
Das gleiche gilt auch für die HD 7770ghz(100€) u. die HD 7850(150€).
Wobei ich an deiner Stelle die  7850 anschauen würde. Nur so zum Vergleich: Die HD 7870 kann es mit der GTX 580(letztjährige HighEnd Single GPU) problemlos aufnehmen, die GTX 580 hat letztes Jahr noch 400€ gekostet .

Bei Nvidia könnte ich die GTX 660 bzw. GTX 660 ti empfehlen.

Bei deiner Auflösung sollte die GTX 660/HD 7850 locker reichen. Das Problem: Nvidiakarten sind an sich in Skyrim deutlich schneller, mit steigender Auflösung u.v.a. Mods holen die Radeons aber immer weiter auf. In FullHD u. guten Mods haben die Nvidia sogar das Nachsehen...


----------



## willskyrimzocken (1. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Okay danke erstmal. Eine von denen wirds wohl sein, weis nur noch nicht welche.


----------



## Jeanboy (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Die 7870 würde sich schon lohnen, da sie 20% schneller als die 7850 ist..


----------



## Softy (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*



willskyrimzocken schrieb:


> Ich will wenns möglich ist, Skyrim mit diesem Mod spielen: Photorealistic Graphics in Skyrim with ENB - YouTube



Fotorealistisch?  Ja ne, is klar  Ich spiele Skyrim mit ca. 50 Mods und trotzdem ist das von Fotorealismus noch weit entfernt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...te-keine-ot-diskussionen-432.html#post4577370

Das einzig fotorealistische bei den ENB-Mods mit DoF ist die Tiefenunschärfe. Toll für Screenshots, nervt (mich) beim Spielen aber ungemein.

Ich würde daher eher einen HD-Texturmod installieren, z.B.

Skyrim HD - 2K Textures by NebuLa
Serious HD Retexture Skyrim by Z4G4
Skyrim Realistic Overhaul by Starac


----------



## willskyrimzocken (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Ja, klar. Ich weis das das nich zu 100% Fotorealistisch ist. Textur-Mod werd ich natürlich auch installieren aber mir gehts erstmal darum ob das damit auch laufen würde.


----------



## Softy (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Wenn Du den Monitor erstmal behalten willst, würde ich eine HD7850 nehmen. Falls in nächster Zeit ein FullHD Schirm ins Haus steht, würde ich mind. zu einer HD7870 greifen.

Die Mods ziehen gut Grafikleistung


----------



## willskyrimzocken (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

okay noch mal zur Gra-Ka: was is mit der hier: Gainward Geforce GTX 650 gut oder schlecht? oder was is mit der hd 7750? oder der 7770?


----------



## Softy (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Für die Auflösung Deines Monitors wären die gerade so ausreichend, würde ich sagen. Hier ein Test (Skyrim + ENB Mod): Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 650 Ti (Anhang 6) - ComputerBase


----------



## willskyrimzocken (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

ich glaub es wird wohl doch eher die 7850 sein


----------



## Softy (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Gute Entscheidung  Lieber noch was sparen und dann was Gescheites kaufen


----------



## facehugger (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*



willskyrimzocken schrieb:


> ich glaub es wird wohl doch eher die 7850 sein


Ich würde z.B. die hier nehmen:


Sapphire Radeon HD 7850, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11200-16-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
solltest du später doch einmal auf Full-HD umsteigen wollen, rate ich zu 2GB V-RAM.

Gruß


----------



## willskyrimzocken (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

okay danke


----------



## willskyrimzocken (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Ich hab nochmal auf YT n video gesehen (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tG40VI7JzY4) wie einer Skyrim mit nem i3 spielt und dazu noch diese Grafikkarte (auf Ultra): VTX3D Radeon HD 4850, 1GB GDDR5, VGA, DVI, HDMI (VX4850 1GBD5-HG) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU .Was haltet ihr von der?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Viel zu alt


----------



## willskyrimzocken (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

okay aber Skyrim läuft darauf auf Ultra mit Min. 50 FPS.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. November 2012)

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen


----------



## willskyrimzocken (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

guck dir das Video an.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. November 2012)

Wenn du später nochmal auf fullhd gehst reicht die hinten und vorne nicht mehr.


----------



## willskyrimzocken (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

ja später mal. wenn ich mehr geld hab. Ich werds mir nochmal überlegen.


----------



## facehugger (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

In 1280x1024 mag das im Video noch angehn, in einer höheren Auflösung samt alles auf max sieht das dann aber schon anders aus! Ich würde jetzt zudem keine veraltete Graka mehr kaufen, sondern bei der 7850 bleiben. Die hat auch für Full-HD oft noch genügend Power, solang man es mit der Bildquali nicht übertreibt.

Gruß


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. November 2012)

facehugger schrieb:
			
		

> In 1280x1024 mag das im Video noch angehn, in einer höheren Auflösung samt alles auf max sieht das dann aber schon anders aus! Ich würde jetzt zudem keine veraltete Graka mehr kaufen, sondern bei der 7850 bleiben. Die hat auch für Full-HD oft noch genügend Power, solang man es mit der Bildquali nicht übertreibt.
> 
> Gruß



Ganz deiner Meinung


----------



## Softy (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Dann würde ich noch eher die HD7750 oder HD7770 kaufen als so einen veralteten Mist.


----------



## willskyrimzocken (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Wie wärs mit der: Axle nVidia GeForce GTX 550 Ti


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Auch veraltet


----------



## willskyrimzocken (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

hat aber 3GB Speicher


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Bevor der Speicher vollläuft ist die Karte längst längst längst am Ende


----------



## willskyrimzocken (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Diese hier: Asus EAH6770

oder die: Sapphire Radeon HD6850

oder die: Asus Radeon EAH6850


----------



## Softy (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Ich würde die Sapphire HD6850 nehmen, die ist sehr leise und kühl


----------



## willskyrimzocken (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

leistet die auch was?


----------



## Softy (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Was eine HD6850 halt so leistet: Test: 2x Radeon HD 7770 - leise, schnell und OC-freudig


----------



## willskyrimzocken (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

naja find ich ganz okay. ich glaub die wirds sein. Wenn man jezt zwei von denen im Rechner hat, leisten die dann doppelt oder wird von skyrim nur eine erkannt?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. November 2012)

160% einer Karte 


Aber die im CF ist nicht zu empfehlen ..


----------



## willskyrimzocken (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

sry aber CF?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Was CF?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

2 Karten im Verbund nennt sich halt bei NVidia eben SLI und bei AMD ist es eben Crossfire ( CF ). 2 Karten gleich 200% ist Wunschdenken, und auch bedarf ein vernünftiges Netzteil welches auch passende Anschlüße für 2 Karten bietet. Auch sollte das Gehäuse eine vernünftige Belüftung bieten da die untere Karte die Obere gerne im eigenen Saft schmort


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. November 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Was CF?



Crossfire?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

AMD CrossFireX


----------



## GeForce-Lover (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Crossfire?


 Ich wollte wissen, was er jetzt schon wieder mit CF will. Was CF is, weiß ich selbst


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. November 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte wissen, was er jetzt schon wieder mit CF will. Was CF is, weiß ich selbst



Dann ist ja gut


----------



## willskyrimzocken (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Hab mich nochmal umgeguckt: entweder die: Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 ( Skyrim Max. FXAA x8, AF x16, 2560x1600: 46,3 FPS) die is 16€ teurer
                                         oder die: Sapphire Radeon HD6850 ( Skyrim Max. FXAA x8, AF x16, 2560x1600: 28,1 FPS)

ich glaub doch das es die hier sein wird: Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 gut wahl?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. November 2012)

Ja, die Sapphire HD7850 ist eine gute Wahl


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Wenn schon dann wenigstens die 7850


----------



## target2804 (2. November 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn schon dann wenigstens die 7850



Die nimmt er doch^^


----------



## willskyrimzocken (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

jup ich hab leider nich mehr geld zur verfügung ): aber damit wirds erstmal gehen!


----------



## target2804 (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

besser als eine der veralteten karten.


----------



## Softy (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Viel Spaß mit der Karte 

Behälst Du dann erstmal Deinen alten Rechner und baust die da ein?


----------



## willskyrimzocken (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Ne also zu Weihnachten komplett neu alles: 
Mainboard: ASRock B75 Pro3-M
CPU: Intel Coe i3-3220
Gra-Ka: Sapphire Radeon HD 7850
Dann noch n Gehäuse ich glaub das hier: 3R Systems Design Gehäuse R480 Schwarz oder Aerocool Vs-3 Schwarz
Dann noch n Netzteil, weis noch nich welches. Festplatte usw...hab ich noch.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. November 2012)

NT: Cougar A450


----------



## Softy (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Das Cougar A400 reicht  auch aus.


----------



## willskyrimzocken (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

mal schauen. Und was brauchbares ist wirklich nicht billiger zu haben?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. November 2012)

Nein.

Alles darunter ist Schrott.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Man könnte als unterstes noch das nehmen, laut geizhals spart das nochmal 3€: https://geizhals.de/602346


----------



## Softy (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Das hier kannst Du noch kaufen: Rasurbo Real&Power 450W ATX 2.3 oder SilverStone Strider Essential Series 400W ATX 2.3

Das Strider Essential wird unter Last aber etwas laut und hat "nur" 300 Watt auf der 12 Volt Schiene. Reicht aber gut aus für Deinen Rechner.


----------



## target2804 (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*



Softy schrieb:


> Das hier kannst Du noch kaufen: Rasurbo Real&Power 450W ATX 2.3 oder SilverStone Strider Essential Series 400W ATX 2.3
> 
> Das Strider Essential wird unter Last aber etwas laut und hat "nur" 300 Watt auf der 12 Volt Schiene. Reicht aber gut aus für Deinen Rechner.


 
ich würde ein bisschen nachhaltiger denken


----------



## Softy (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Ich auch, daher würde ich das Real&Power 450 nehmen. Ist leise und basiert auf dem Cougar A.


----------



## target2804 (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

jup, ist halt nicht das leiseste^^


----------



## Heil Lord Abbadon! (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Würde das denn nicht auch ausreichen? Cougar A350 350W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## target2804 (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Das ding hat 336W glaub ich auf der 12V Leitung. Reicht schon aus, würde aber zwecks der nachhaltigkeit schon 400W nehmen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. November 2012)

Ja, ich auch. 

Am Ende kommt vllt. mal ne leistungsstärkere Graka und dann ? Neues Netzteil.

Das ist dann nicht sinnvoll


----------



## Softy (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*



target2804 schrieb:


> Das ding hat 336W glaub ich auf der 12V Leitung.



Es sind 276 Watt.


----------



## target2804 (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Rechne es mir vor bitte


----------



## Softy (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*



target2804 schrieb:


> Rechne es mir vor bitte






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## facehugger (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Für die paar Flocken mehr würde ich das Cougar A 400W nehmen. Das verkraftet später auch mal ne stärkere Graka. Der Trend geht zudem eh  in Richtung effizienterer Hardware...

Gruß


----------



## Heil Lord Abbadon! (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*



target2804 schrieb:


> Das ding hat 336W glaub ich auf der 12V Leitung. Reicht schon aus, würde aber zwecks der nachhaltigkeit schon 400W nehmen.


 
Er muss ja nicht gleich Big K nehmen, für HD 9850/70 oder GTX 860 sollte das aber schon reichen. (Ok, wir wissen nix über die Effizienz von Volcanic-Island oder Maxwell, aber effizienter als GCN und Kepler müssten sie ja sein).


----------



## BeatBlaster (3. November 2012)

Also bei der Grafikkarte würde ich nicht sparen. Habe eine hd7950, welche bei vielen spielen (bei fullhd) limitiert. Und das obwohl ich ne alte AMD 640er CPU habe.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Da Skyrim sowohl CPU als auch GPU-lastig ist, muss man hier ehr den Mittelweg wählen....


----------



## facehugger (3. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*



FunnPlay schrieb:


> Also bei der Grafikkarte würde ich nicht sparen. Habe eine hd7950, welche bei vielen spielen (bei fullhd) limitiert. Und das obwohl ich ne alte AMD 640er CPU habe.


Der TE wollte sich gerade einmal so für eine 7850 entscheiden. Da ist eine 7950 wohl Utopie... Zudem fährt er eine sehr geringe Auflösung.

Gruß


----------



## target2804 (3. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*



FunnPlay schrieb:


> Also bei der Grafikkarte würde ich nicht sparen. Habe eine hd7950, welche bei vielen spielen (bei fullhd) limitiert. Und das obwohl ich ne alte AMD 640er CPU habe.


 würde gerne wissen, bei welchem game die 7950 aktuell limitieren sollte 
mit dem netten treiber von amd hält sie in bf3 auch fast 60fps, ist quasi gleich mit meiner gtx670. wenn hier bei dir irgendwas limitiert, ist es die cpu


----------



## BeatBlaster (3. November 2012)

Bei crysis 3 Alpha zum beispiel


----------



## Perry (3. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Ich glaube es wär mal spannend zu erfahren woran manch einer festmacht das die GPU und oder die CPU limitiert


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*



Perry schrieb:


> Ich glaube es wär mal spannend zu erfahren woran manch einer festmacht das die GPU und oder die CPU limitiert


 Bei der GPU: einfach Task mananger und Afterburner öffnen, im spiel kurz rausgehen dann sieht man was limitiert.


----------



## Perry (3. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Das ist mir schon klar wie man erkennt was am eigenen System limitiert. Mir ging es eher darum ob z.B. der User der behauptet sein Athlon X4 640 wird durch ne 7950 ausgebremst wirklich weiß wie man so etwas feststellt.


----------



## BeatBlaster (3. November 2012)

Also bei crysis 3 Alpha auf nem 8 Mann Server habe ich konstante 47 fps. Cpu lastet nur bis 85% und gpu 100%.


----------



## Perry (3. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Das hat aber nicht notwendiger Weise was zu bedeuten, die CPU erreicht nur in den seltensten Fällen 100%, da dies eine enorme Multithreatoptimierung durch die Anwendung vorraussetzt, auch wenn natürlich die 100% Grafikauslastung  bedeuten das dein System auf Anschlag läuft, ob eine schnellere Grafikkarte bei gleichem Prozessor aber noch was bringt bezweifle ich.  Weil 85% Auslastung für ne CPU echt sehr gut sind, außer du machst Videobearbeitung oder so dann gehen auch mal 100%.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (3. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Der TE soll sich die HD7850 kaufen. Ende der Diskussion!Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 Single GPU Grafikkarte: Grafikkarte Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
Die HD 7770 (GHZ) ist eben n gutes Stück langsamer, und hätte bei nem Monitorwechsel etwas zu wenig Dampf.
Die HD 7870 ist dem TE zu teuer. Die HD 7950 fällt somit sowieso aus dem Rennen.


----------



## BeatBlaster (3. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Perry, habe die cpu auslastung über ein gesamtes Spiel mit dem Windows Programm perfmon aufgenommen.
War nie bei 100% cpu auslastung. Hatte ja auch nie frame drops oder dergleichen. Aber bald habe ich nen i5 3570k oder vill sogar i7 3770k. Werde mich dann bestimmt nochmal melden wie es dann aussieht.


----------



## Perry (3. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Naja ich werde jetzt auch meinen alten 1090T in Rente schicken und gegen nen Xeon ersetzen (alles schon bestellt und bezahlt), ist schlichtweg ne Ecke schneller, sparsamer und leichter zu kühlen. Wirklich auslasten konnte ich meine CPU auch nur schwer vor allem wenn ich Videos gerendert habe fürs Smartphone, aber da bei mir der Rechner der größte Stromfresser in der Bude ist, wollte ich da noch etwas entgegen steuern. 
Was die Framedrops angeht, sowas ist auf jeden Fall immer ein Indiz dafür das irgendwas plötzlich auf Anschlag läuft. Meine heftigsten hatte ich früher bei Crysis gehabt wenn plötzlich alles voll Schnee war, dann brach die Perforance plötzlich weg, oder vor dem Treiber Fix bei Dragon Age II in den Außenleveln, da brach es dann Teilweise um >80% ein und wurde fasst unspielbar.


----------



## BeatBlaster (3. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

Ja, den xeon habe ich mir auch schon angeschaut. Aber ich rendere nur sehr selten etwas, desshalb brauche ich nicht unbedinngt HT. Und denke das ein i5 3570k auf z.B. 4,5 ghz dem xeon selbst beim rendern nicht allzuweit hinterher ist.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. November 2012)

Auf 4,5 GHz sind die beiden in Anwendungen ungefähr gleich stark.
In Spielen ist der i5 allerdings deutlich schneller


----------



## willskyrimzocken (4. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*

nochmal zur Gra-Ka. Es gibt ja 2 verschiedene Versionen der Radeon HD 7850. Einmal die 1GB und die 2GB. was wär dann klüger? noch 20 Euro sparen oder die 1GB? also kann ja sein das die 2GB eigentlich genauso viel/wenig leistet wie die 1GB.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (4. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*



willskyrimzocken schrieb:


> nochmal zur Gra-Ka. Es gibt ja 2 verschiedene Versionen der Radeon HD 7850. Einmal die 1GB und die 2GB. was wär dann klüger? noch 20 Euro sparen oder die 1GB? also kann ja sein das die 2GB eigentlich genauso viel/wenig leistet wie die 1GB.


 
Bei deiner Auflösung reicht 1gb locker. ZZ ist erst ab FullHD und hohen Kantenglättungsmodi 2gb sinnvoll. Es erhöhen sich zwar die Anforderungen an den Speicher Jahr für Jahr, allerdings ist das bei deiner Auflösung irrellevant.
Wenn du allerdings bald auf FullHD evtl. wechselst, dann würde ich gleich zur HD7870 GHZ greifen. Die ist deutlich schneller.
Eine HD 7850 macht in anbetracht des Preises mit 2gb keinen Sinn.


----------



## target2804 (4. November 2012)

*AW: PC für Skyrim*



mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Bei deiner Auflösung reicht 1gb locker. ZZ ist erst ab FullHD und hohen Kantenglättungsmodi 2gb sinnvoll. Es erhöhen sich zwar die Anforderungen an den Speicher Jahr für Jahr, allerdings ist das bei deiner Auflösung irrellevant.
> Wenn du allerdings bald auf FullHD evtl. wechselst, dann würde ich gleich zur HD7870 GHZ greifen. Die ist deutlich schneller.
> Eine HD 7850 macht in anbetracht des Preises mit 2gb keinen Sinn.


 
so viel zum thema "Ende der Diskussion" du König -.-


----------

